# Does your Golden do the Frog leg thing?



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

My previous goldens did it often as pups, my 13 months old now has only done it once as a baby.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Pearly is a frogapotamous. She loves tp frog out! So far Betty is a frogger too, her whole litter was doing it.


----------



## photoweborama (Dec 6, 2007)

Wow, so far most don't. I would have thought the vote would have gone the otherwway!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

As best I could tell (diabetes damaged eyes and do not see well and these were so small) this should be a couple of our Honey on her tummy. As a matter of fac, she mostly slept like that rather than on side. and she did this right up until she got sick a couple of weeks before her death at age 13 in Aug. My vet was actually amazed when he would walk into the exam room and she would be lying like this, her tail sweeping the floor. She is the only dog we ever had that did this except for rare occasions they would go froggy doggy. Bu as I said, Honey was on her tummy to lay and look outside, to nap, to sleep at night.


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

I wonder if it happens more often when it is hot?
That definitely seems to be the case here.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

^ As a 9-10 week old puppy.










^ As a 2 year old adult.

*** Not all goldens do it. Not even all goldens in a litter do it.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

My girl does all the time and also crosses her front legs when she does, my boy never has.


----------



## photoweborama (Dec 6, 2007)

For Bo, he was so big and hairy that I'm sure the heat had something to do with it. He loved to lay that way on the cold tile in the kitchen.


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

1 yes & 2 nos..... and all have hip certifications with Good+ ratings.


----------



## ILoveMyGolden (Oct 19, 2006)

Yes, Fin is almost five and his preferred sprawl in frogged out.

We understood why he did it as a pup, but now given he will do it anywhere (on couch, floor carpet or hardwood), and at any temp we figure it's a comfort thing!


----------



## mddolson (Jul 10, 2012)

*Frog legs*

Yep Bella will be 3 in April.
She still does the frog leg spread, especially when she get a chew treat.

Mike D


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Asia is 10 and still does it all the time.


----------

